

What A Lazy Pot Smoker Can Teach You About Internet Marketing Success - jeggers5
http://www.johnbreese.net/what-a-lazy-pot-smoker-can-teach-you-about-internet-marketing-success/

======
rhizome
NB: nothing about anybody being a pot smoker in the post.

~~~
jeggers5
doesn't mean whoever wrote it isn't. I just copied the title they gave it.
Besides, I pretty sure it's a euphemism / over-exaggeration.

